# My New Toy



## EBorraga (Aug 12, 2011)

I know a few of you race RC Cars. I have 2 nitro cars. A buggy and a truggy. Only problem is the local track only race nitro's once a month. So I decided to get a new shortcourse truck to race every weekend. This thing does 40mph straight out of the box. A few upgrades should get it around 55-65 mph. It's a 4x4 slash


----------



## OOPS (Aug 12, 2011)

NITROS????  ARE YOU KIDDING ME?  I don't own one of these, but I like to go by the track on the weekends to see some of the races.  The electric ones are fast, and the gas powered ones are sooo quick that I am certain that I don't have the reactions to keep them on the track!  I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like on nitro.  But I would love to see it!  Just curious, how much of an investment ($$$) is required for a nitro burning R/C car?


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 12, 2011)

A nitro will roughly set you back $1000.00. That's the car and all the stuff you need to get going. The motor break in is really crucial on these. And nitro fuel is like $37.00 a gallon. They are quite diificult unless you have someone helping you at the track.

The slash is electric. You can get a 2wd slash that will work for any track with about a $300.00 investment. It's ready to run, you just need a better charger and a couple extra batteries. The 4wd will cost you about $500.00. That's the charger and extra batteries. The 4wd is brushless and is quite faster than the 2wd. You should stop by the local track and see what they are racing. rcshortcourse.com is a really good site to check out if your interested in getting into it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 12, 2011)

My son in law has two of the sand buggies and two S-10 style hanging on his pegboard in the garage from two years ago when he used to play with them. I really like the looks of yours. Have fun, I did when he used to play with them.


----------



## warreng8170 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. I have been in and out of R/C for about 20 years now. I was most heavily into giant-scale planes although I did have a Traxxas Revo (stadium truck) that I played with around the house for fun. I haven't done much flying in the last few years, but I am currently looking at buying an R/C helicopter. I've been flying on the sim for a while and think I can manage the real thing without destroying it instantly.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2011)

So pen turning and casting weren't taking enough of your dollar$$$? :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 12, 2011)

It's all a downward spiral Lenny.:biggrin:  I'm still casring alot, and hopefully selling enough blanks to pay for the casting. Pen turning is on the backburner till it cools down some. The track I race in is indoor's and has AC.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 12, 2011)

Like the truck.
I have Traxxas Revo- a lot of fun to play with.
I also have a RC helicopter and love to fly it but do not have much time anymore.
Is still crash it once in a while.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 12, 2011)

Used to fly planes and crash helis.:biggrin:


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Aug 12, 2011)

Gee Ernie,
you should have known me when I owned a Hobby Shop .  I made all my money on those little trucks.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm jealous.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 12, 2011)

Alton Slaughter said:


> Gee Ernie,
> you should have known me when I owned a Hobby Shop . I made all my money on those little trucks.


 
Dang Al, that's where I went when I left your shop today. I've been tweaking on it most of the afternoon. Man does that thing fly.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 13, 2011)

warreng8170 said:


> Very nice. I have been in and out of R/C for about 20 years now. I was most heavily into giant-scale planes although I did have a Traxxas Revo (stadium truck) that I played with around the house for fun. I haven't done much flying in the last few years, but I am currently looking at buying an R/C helicopter. I've been flying on the sim for a while and think I can manage the real thing without destroying it instantly.


 
I flew the heli's for awhile about 5 years ago. I took a hula hoop and and made an x across it with 2 aluminum rods and zip tied it to the landing skids. It gives you a large stable base so you don't immediately tilt the rotors into the ground. It is not like flipping an R/C vehicle over though. The vehicles just turn right side up and you keep going. With the heli's when they crash, it is like a money explosion out of the bank account. Not very many parts that don't get damaged in a crash with the heli's. Though I am sure you learned that with the planes. I really would have liked to get into the turbine heli's (like the NH-80) but it would be tough to see a $1500 heli and $5000 worth of turbine engine hit the ground wrong!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 13, 2011)

Ernie, that looks like a blast, the closest I got to something like those were Slot Cars, I had a bunch of young money tied up in them. There used to be an RC track near Jackson, but civilization had to build houses on it, I'd like to try them but me don't think my reflexes are quick enough any more.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 13, 2011)

OOPS said:


> NITROS???? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I don't own one of these, but I like to go by the track on the weekends to see some of the races. The electric ones are fast, and the gas powered ones are sooo quick that I am certain that I don't have the reactions to keep them on the track! I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like on nitro. But I would love to see it! Just curious, how much of an investment ($$$) is required for a nitro burning R/C car?


 
There are not really all that many "gas" burning R/C/ engines. Most of them burn nitromethane fuel. I like the nitro better than the electric. They just sound so COOL! Electrics are fast but they just whine.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 13, 2011)

I prefer the nitro's as well. But the indoor course doesn't have enough ventilation for the nitro's. Nothing better than the smell of nitro burning. I also make sure I have gloves on when I marshall the nitro's. Nothing better than to try and flip one over and touch the exhaust without gloves. OUCH!!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 15, 2011)

I worked in a hobby shop and had a 60 mph 4x4 truck.  That's a lot of fun! I just have no time anymore


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Aug 15, 2011)

Why gas ?????????????


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 15, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I worked in a hobby shop and had a 60 mph 4x4 truck. That's a lot of fun! I just have no time anymore


 
Hey Jeff, do you still have any parts laying around??


----------

